# Replacement safety valves.



## Bayswater john (Jun 10, 2021)

Whilst I struggle to set up my grinder/lever system. (second/hand grinder, s/h problems). I am looking at a bunch of failed Moka pots. I am trying to source some safety valves. Can anyone point me at a supplier? Or at some who can. I'm not interested in profits here, I've just got a bunch of pots that I don't want to bin.

Greetings from London ✋🏼


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

A quick google tells me they are M8 valves (edit: Some more modern ones are M9!)

Check on ebay. They are £5 each for M8, £15 for M9.

If you don't mind me asking... How come the safety valves have popped? First time I ever heard.


----------



## Bayswater john (Jun 10, 2021)

Ah well, when you are intelligent in the hand but loath of reading, you take your newly purchased moca pot unscrew it, coffee goes in there, water in here screw it up, pop on stove. Makes good coffee. Next time more coffee. Next time compress a little. The coffee is better. One doesn't know about the water level and the valve. Basically because I don't read anything that doesn't amuse me, I treat my coffee pots in all the wrong ways. It's quite impressive, when it lets go. Although I'm better educated these days, I always ensure the valve faces nothing precious. Also, cheap pots.

Thanks for the pointer.


----------

